# disked corn field



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

i have a disked corn field that birds are landing in the middle of. my question is how do i hide in the middle i tryed 4 doz full bodies on the edge but they wont land close to the ditch where i was hiding please help i want to shoot these birds!!:yikes:


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Dig a hole if the farmer will let you, drop your blind in the hole and then mud the heck out of your doors.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Buy a layout blind and camo appropriately, or dig coffin blinds and surround with decoys.


----------



## smallmouthpro (Sep 30, 2009)

i dont know about the geese your trying to hunt but ive been out 5 times this year hunting a in the middle of a field and we hide under burlap sacks. Pretty cheap and they work, just be carefull not to get caught up in them when your bout to shoot


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

You've got some smart birds, play the wind and catch em on the way into the field. Disk field is a tough
sell at times. Layout or try the burlap if you can't catch them coming in........good luck


----------



## steelie89 (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there ANY corn sticking up or did they turn the field right over?? I've layout hunted a few disked fields with still a little corn showing though and have ended just fine with late season birds. Also have done the burlap thing too. 1 other thing you could try is to get the goose decoy layout chair.. Sucks to shoot out of I think, but they work good in spots like that! We use em in bare dirt fields once in awhile.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Punt...


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Leave the dekes at home, get a muddy tarp and something to lay dry on, curl up like a ball of dirt covered up where they land, don't call or move. Sounds dumb but it has worked in the past. Until the numbers really start down it's innovate/overcome/scramble time


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Leave the dekes at home, get a muddy tarp and something to lay dry on, curl up like a ball of dirt covered up where they land, don't call or move. Sounds dumb but it has worked in the past. Until the numbers really start down it's innovate/overcome/scramble time


I have to ask......If its a 400 acre field what would make them land anywhere close to where you are?........Mack


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

You have to have some decoys to draw them to where you are. You just have to be where they want to be.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Believe I said where they land, which seems to mean in this case, the middle of that field. If you're where they're going to land, decoys and calls are irrelevant, just hide well


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Cobra said:


> Believe I said where they land, which seems to mean in this case, the middle of that field. If you're where they're going to land, decoys and calls are irrelevant, just hide well



*Irrelevant ?*


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Quakstakr said:


> *Irrelevant ?*


Obviously I've been going about this entire waterfowl hunting thing entirely wrong. This whole time I've been wasting my time carrying decoys into a field????:rant:


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> Obviously I've been going about this entire waterfowl hunting thing entirely wrong. This whole time I've been wasting my time carrying decoys into a field????:rant:


It sounds like all but *one* of us have....


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Try one of these placed right in the middle of your spread. Cover your legs and gun with some brown burlap. You can even put some dirt on top of the burlap to help blend in. I have one if you want to borrow it to tryout before you buy one. Shop around as this may not be the best price. Steve

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Wild...k=AllProducts&Ntt=goose+blind&Ntt=goose+blind


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I guess they say a picture is worth a thousand words......Soooo I guess I won't say anything........This is from yesterday morning.....Mack


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Sunday with DEDGOOSE


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I personally think cornfields that have been disced once are the killing fields.. Not only can you stubble, but the field has natural lumps that take the focus off the lumps coming from the blind..


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Quakstakr said:


> *Irrelevant ?*


Yes, in certain situations. Did a variation on the idea this AM. Farmer called and said he finished a BEAN field yesterday morning and saw pairs and really small groups of geese going into the "spot". The "spot" is a 30'x15' strip of really dark soil in a small shallow dip in the middle of a 40 acre field. Local Geese, Deer and Turkeys frequent it often. Seems to be a mineral source (best guess I have) since there's no more pea gravel there than anywhere else in the fields and they've been using it for decades. Have a few Cabela's backpacks that can double as a ground seat and layout back support. It came with a mud mat that's big enough for me and folds down to a 2' circle. Have some pieces of trawling nets I picked up in CT in the 80's. Cut them to ~ 6'x8' and attached synthetic and natural raffia, it fits easily into the pack. Toss the mud mat down in another dip 25yds away, use the pack as a layout, pull netting over with some stubble and it's over. Lay quiet WITHOUT decoys or call and let it happen. 8:15 3 Honkers cupped and came in, 2 shots and done for the day. Appear to be still dealing with locals that are going where their going to go. Simply seeing a situation, assessing variables and taking the option that has the best chance to work. Don't own or really even want a layout blind, have other nets that are great in corn, hay, pasture and snow. Very low profile for a 6'3" guy


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

So the "spot" is what actually acts as your "decoy".

Haven't tried it yet, but keep telling my buds. Some day when it's really foggy, I want to leave the 'coys in the truck. I'll be calling. But I have had times in the fog, where you call, get a respopnse, then quiet, then wing beat...TAKE 'EM.

Even with guys standing up BS'ing. So I think we could pull that one off.

Oh, I don't have a layout either. Always find a way to improvise. May buy one someday. But that's one more thing in the truck or that has to be carried. :chillin:


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Sunday with DEDGOOSE


 
So many pics of you with the popcorn ducks and geese this year G! Starting to wonder where your heart really lies...:lol:

Selling the layout boat yet? :evil:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

shooterutting said:


> i have a disked corn field that birds are landing in the middle of. my question is how do i hide in the middle i tryed 4 doz full bodies on the edge but they wont land close to the ditch where i was hiding please help i want to shoot these birds!!


Or Bales of hay. Either way.

Or... a scare crow costume?

In the past we've had luck just laying down and covering ourselves with the left over corn stalks that bunched up instead of disc'ing under.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

FullBody said:


> So many pics of you with the popcorn ducks and geese this year G! Starting to wonder where your heart really lies...:lol:
> 
> Selling the layout boat yet? :evil:


Ahh, touche:lol:

Actually threw the boat in last Sat. and only killed 9 (Redheads, Ringers, Bills). Light wind and a face full of sun with the west wind and just could not kill the numbers we were looking for, so we pulled by 9:30am. With the Sunday forecast not looking good for divers, Dedgooose was gracious enough to let us tag along for the goose hunt.


----------

